# probleme avec messagerie mail bbox



## liju64990 (7 Février 2013)

J'ai un problème de messagerie mail avec bbox impossible de recevoir mes mail même après avoir desinstaller ma messagerie et recommencer; le message  suivant apparait Le serveur Bouygues France IMAP «*imap4.bbox.fr*» ne répond pas. Veuillez vérifier que la connexion fonctionne correctement et que le nom du serveur est également correct. Si cest le cas, il est possible que le serveur soit momentanément indisponible. Si vous continuez, il vous sera peut-être impossible de recevoir des messages.)alors que je possède une adresse gmail qui fonctionne très bien.je suis en wifi.Voila peut être que quelqu'un pourrait me donner la solution, je ne dois pas être le seul a avoir eu ce souci ,merci d'avance....


----------



## alinf34 (14 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Je relance ce fil car je viens de me faire attribuer une adresse bbox.fr et j'ai le même message que liju64990. Mais en reception ET en envoi.

Il n'y a rien sur le site de Bouygues Telecom à ce sujet.

Voici les paramètres que Mail a placé dans ses préférences :

smtp.bbox.fr
imap4.bbox.fr

Faut-il mettre un SSL ou d'autres choses ? Lesquelles ?

Si quelqu'un passant par ici pouvait nous communiquer ses paramètres dans Mail pour une adresse bbox.fr, ce serait très sympa.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2013)

de ce que j'ai vu un peu partout
(y compris bouygues)

Type de serveur : Serveur de courrier IMAP
Nom du serveur : imap(4).bbox.fr Port : 143
Nom d'utilisateur : pseudo d'email
Sécurité de la connexion : Aucune
Méthode d'authentification : Mot de passe, transmission non sécurisée

Type de serveur : Serveur de courrier POP
Nom du serveur : pop(3).bbox.fr Port : 995
Nom d'utilisateur : pseudo d'email
Sécurité de la connexion : SSL/TLS  ( ou non) 
Méthode d'authentification : Mot de passe normal ou certificat TLS

Serveur sortant
Description : Bouygues Telecom
Nom du serveur : smtp.bbox.fr Port : 25
Sécurité de la connexion : Aucune
Méthode d'authentification : Pas d'authentification
Nom d'utilisateur: pseudo d'email


----------

